

Amazon's Response to Botnet Incident - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/12/18/amazon-response-zeus-botnet-privacy-security-cloud-computing.aspx

======
ShabbyDoo
Doesn't Amazon have to protect the "cleanliness" of the IP addresses in its
pool? I worked a bit in the past on email deliverability issues and recall
that mail originating from IPs that have behaved badly in the past was much
more likely to get tagged as spam. I'd hate to be the guy whose EC2 instance
received one of these IPs. Who knows what sorts of filters would be left
around out there.

~~~
hga
I've read ... I think on an AWS forum ... that the EC2 addresses are already
thoroughly tagged as spam. Using EC2 to send out spam is much more obvious
than using it for botnet command and control. At the time they'd just rolled
out a scheme to address this and many EC2 users were already using 3rd party
email services.

